# Is it difficult to assemble a bike? There's a bike for sale, still in a box!



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi! Everyone! I saw a post in C-List, a Fuji Nevada 4.0 for only $225. It's near me, so I was thinking if it is difficult for a noob like me to assemble a bike?

Fuji Nevada 4.0 mountain race bike brand new in unopened box


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

if you have the right tools and knowledge it isn't... 

if you don't have the tools it'll probably cost you as much as just going to the shop and buying the bike, you do end up with tools for service down the road though. Not sure what is assembled and what isn't on those soooo....?


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

what he said, but if have no prior experience i would leave it up the professionals.


----------



## mcscars (Sep 3, 2011)

I put together a boxed bike with just a few allen wrenches and socket or crescent wrenches. The one time I had to put together a boxed bike, I had to put on the stem, bars, front wheel, and pedals. However, that was a track bike (no brakes and gears). Yours will have a shifters and whatnot but I would think the shifters and levers with cables would already be on the bars and attached to the brakes and derailleurs. After that, if you know how to adjust everything like your brakes and shifters, you should be good to go.


----------



## TurboCrash (Jun 8, 2012)

I've seen some bike shops that let people use their workshop. The one down the road from where I used to live usually had 5-7 people in it at all times, but none of the stores around where I live now have big enough work areas to allow this. On the other hand there is a place in my city which is just one giant bike workshop that people can get a membership for, so maybe you have one of those in your area. Have a look around, you might get lucky.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

You will most likely only need to install the pedals, wheels and handlebars; the controlls should already be mounted to the bars. You will probably need to adjust the gears though.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

I realized that I'm not sure if I could do the shifter and gears parts...


----------



## somanygoodbikes (Sep 9, 2011)

If you are comfortable with basic tools and handiness it is not hard. Just go on Youtube and watch a few videos for each component you have to work on. Read the directions that come with the parts. It is very easy to benefit from other peoples experience these days. Then the big upside is that you have the experience and can save yourself a lot of time and money in the future. You may need to buy a few tools but they pay for themselves the first time you use them.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

somanygoodbikes said:


> If you are comfortable with basic tools and handiness it is not hard. Just go on Youtube and watch a few videos for each component you have to work on. Read the directions that come with the parts. It is very easy to benefit from other peoples experience these days. Then the big upside is that you have the experience and can save yourself a lot of time and money in the future. You may need to buy a few tools but they pay for themselves the first time you use them.


good point.. it's not bad... I would buy a good book and as long as you take your time and think things through, probably wont hit but a few minor issues...


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

I guess the best way to say it is that building a bike isn't rocket science, nothing you can't figure out. It might not be easy if you haven't done it before but it's definitely possible.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

There's a bike pro on YouTube that has great videos on adjustments. Look up velotique. He talks slowly (in a good way), and the vids are professionally produced.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

instructional bike videos

this might help


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you haven't built it yet, here's another link.
Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » New Bike Assembly


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Tools you DEFINITELY need: 4/5/6/8mm allen wrenches, a phillips head screwdriver, grease. 

Tools you probably want: Cone wrenches, spoke wrenches.

Assuming everything is there and undamaged, you probably have and can probably get away with the first set of tools. If you want to be thorough, the second set will be needed.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

before you buy that, i would consider the components. do you know what year the model is? is it a good size for you? you can't test ride it, so you better hope it's the right size.

Fuji has made this bike for several years and every year, it's a pretty lousy bike for trail use. super low-end Shimano shifting components, v-brakes, cheesy pojo stick fork. I think you could do a lot better buying a slightly older used bike. I think you can definitely set it up yourself if you have a set of metric allen wrenches and a screwdriver and take advantages of the TONS of free tutorials online (Check the Park Tool "repair help" section). but even if it's ste up right and maintained, the parts are not very precise or durable. it might not be worth your time and money.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

Go for it! As others have said, watch some youtube videos, then go for it. the hardest part will probably be dialing in the drivetrain. All of the major bits should already be assembled.

Worst case scenario is that you decide that it's too advanced for you and you take the bike to the shop anyway.

I'll echo mack_turtle as well. This isn't an off-road bike - ensure it's at least the correct size and use it for rail trail or paved paths.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you for all your advice! I decided to just make a pass on this one. I thought of skipping the trouble and rather get one already built up at the LBS and take advantage of the benefits and support from the LBS.


----------



## n8swag (Jun 19, 2012)

Not rele if you have the right tools


----------

